

Ask HN: Online video monetization - winthrowe

I've gotten an idea for a video based site, but I worry about it not being able to cover its own costs, and ending up being an expensive experiment.<p>Should I just setup adsense/adsense for video and hope for the best?  How have other user generated content video sites bootstrapped?
======
baltcode
You could also monetize it on youtube. Though that leaves very little control
with you and you are just uploading videos.

~~~
winthrowe
I suppose it may be possible to host the video on youtube and just embed it,
rather than hosting myself. The huge drop in bandwidth and storage costs may
very well be worth the loss of control.

What do you see as the major downsides to that loss of control? I think the
biggest problem from my perspective is that youtube videos are limited to 15
minutes, unless you're a special partner, iirc. While a bit of a crimp, I
don't think it's a showstopper.

